# Aponogeton ulvaceus



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i bought one of these awesome looking plants from island pets .
is there any special requirements for these plants .
how easy are these to grow ????


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't plant the bulb too deep and the leaves will take over your tank. I had to pull them out of my 210 gallon because the leaves were blocking out the light completely


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Don't plant the bulb too deep and the leaves will take over your tank. I had to pull them out of my 210 gallon because the leaves were blocking out the light completely


my bulb is buried just so it will stay done is there another option . have the top of the bulb exposed


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, keep the top of the bulb exposed. You can practically watch this plant grow!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

And it really is one of the most beautiful plants in any aquarium !
If it gets going good, it grows like hell, and will soon flower.
But it goes in spurts - After fantastic growth, it can go dormant for a while (couple of months), then blossom up again - it's kind of a weird plant. But looks superb when it's going well.
Not difficult to grow, but hard to know if will maintain itself & keep looking great.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I take the flowers off so it doesn't go to seed and die off.
My favorite plant.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I take the flowers off so it doesn't go to seed and die off.
> My favorite plant.


so you cut off flowers and it lives


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I cut my flowers off and it still went into a dormant state, and eventually died off - but I think it was the temp in my discus tank that did it in.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

they can tolerate heaps of different conditions, but they do need a cool down period. when the leaves die off, remove the bulb and keep it in a container of water in an unheated part of your place for 2 months. then replant and repeat the cycle


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like that's the right way to deal with this kind of plant.
Do other similar Aponogeton plants behave the same way ? There are 2 or 3 others that are very similar looking to Ulvaceous ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is this plant a root feeder our would it like some SeaChem Flourish Trace


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

can you take a pic of the plant your talking about? I think i've got the same one, but i want to be sure... no one told me to leave the bulb exposed


----------

